# Problems Charging Garmin GPS?....



## R Harkness

Well, I really went for it during boxing day. Not only picked up the new car stereo but nabbed a Garmin C330 GPS while I was at it (my first GPS).


But I'm having an issue with this unit that hopefully someone can answer. This unit has an internal battery (no replacing, it's rechargeable). It comes with a car power adaptor, to plug into the cigarette lighter.


After I got the unit up and running, the batter wore out quite quickly. So I brought out the car adaptor expecting that it would run off the car power. But...no dice. The Garmin won't run off my car power at all. It does seem to charge a tiny bit if I drive for a while - that is the internal battery. But quickly looses power (possibly because I'm in city and not doing that much driving).


But the main point is: shouldn't the GPS unit be able to run off the power of the AC car adapter, when plugged in? I can't imagine the answer being no, as that would be a mind-bogglingly bizarre omission.


I'm just trying to find out if this is the case, or if I have a problem unit or problematic adaptor. Thanks!


Rich.


----------



## bfdtv

I'm guessing you've already confirmed that the cigarette lighter in your car actually works.


Return it. All the Garmin units should run off your AC car adapter. If your unit doesn't, it's defective. It happens.



> Quote:
> But the main point is: shouldn't the GPS unit be able to run off the power of the AC car adapter, when plugged in? I can't imagine the answer being no, as that would be a mind-bogglingly bizarre omission.



You should see the following behavior on all modern Garmin units:


You should get 5-10 hours of battery life, depending on the model. The GPS charges whenever you have it plugged into the cigarette lighter.


When you have the unit plugged into the cigarette lighter, and turn on your car's ignition, the GPS turns on at the same time. When you turn off your car ignition, the GPS asks you whether you want the unit to stay on or power off; it counts down from 30 seconds and turns off automatically if you don't touch the on-screen button to stay on.



> Quote:
> Well, I really went for it during boxing day. Not only picked up the new car stereo but nabbed a Garmin C330 GPS while I was at it (my first GPS).



If you bought the C330 locally, you may have overpaid. It's $325 at Amazon, and you can get the C340 with vocalized street names for $399, or the C530 without vocalized street names, but with a better screen and GPS chipset for the same price. The Garmin Nuvi 350 @ $460 gets you all of the above -- it's also what I recommend for a GPS under $500.


What's the benefit of vocalized street names? One announces "Proceed four miles on Glebe Road and then turn right onto Lee Highway" followed by "In point-two miles, turn right on Lee Highway" (varies by speed limit) and then "Turn right on Lee Highway" as you get very close. On the other unit, you just get "Proceed four miles.." followed by "In point-two miles, turn right" and then "Turn right." On both units, the street names are clearly labeled on the map but when making every turn, you don't typically look at the screen.


The announcement of street names helps in two ways. When you know the area, it suggests to you what route the GPS is going to take. When you don't know the area, the street name announcements give you a better idea of what to expect with the turn, because you know well in advance what street or highway exit you'll be turning on.


The Garmin C340, C550, Nuvi 350, Nuvi 360, and Nuvi 660 all announce street names. The Garmin C330 and C530 do not.


----------



## rjprmcllc

I also have the same problem you are having. (I have 4 vehicle and tried to charge it up in them all and the battery just won't charge) I am not happy with the unit at all. I travel a lot and when the unit don't work how in the heck am I suppose to get to where I am going in an area that is new to me. Especially when I have no access to a map or internet.


Why would Garmin sell a unit with a built in batter that do not charge in the vehicle. I called Garmin today and got a message that it would take at least 20minute before someone could talk to me. I am sure they know their # is a long distance # for who ever call them. Garmin Contact information is email [email protected] . Why would they directed us to sales, when they have no idea about the tech side of the product.


You would expect that a product over $500 plus$ would last at least for 5 years. Write enough bad reviews about the product. Just maybe we can start here: http://jeremy.zawodny.com/blog/archives/006212.html 

also link: http://tech.yahoo.com/pr/garmin-stre...ver/1992423322 or http://www.fixya.com/support/t113569...bout_twice_per


----------



## XRinger

There is a fuse inside the (cigar lighter) plug on most units.

You unscrew the tip to pop out the fuse.

There is a very thin wire inside the fuse that you can see

if you look close. It should still be intact. If not, replace it.


It almost sounds like you didn't do the initial 6-8 hour charge.

To get 2 to 4 hours out of a battery, it normally needs

to charged for 4 to 8 hours first.

(Unless you have a Fast-Charger rig).


The Nuvi 350 manual says the USB plug will also charge the unit.

I don't have one yet, and would like to know if it's true.


----------



## rjprmcllc

Thanks for your reply.


You are correct about the fuse location. I also checked it when I returned the unit back to best buy. They tested the unit and found that it was defected. I did not buy the insurance when I bought it, but the unit was still under warranty. I explained to them that their 14 days return policy have nothing to do with a defective piece of equipment and the unit was still under warranty. So Best Buy manufacture policies is that; if the unit is cheaper then shipping and repair cost they can replace the unit from the store, So they gave me a new unit and I decided to play smart and add the insurance on the new one so if anything else happen I will automatic get a new unit without any problem.


To answer your question about the USB plug. Yes, it will charge with the USB unit, but if you do not have access to a laptop or computer to keep it charged then it is best not to depend on the defected unit.


Thank you so much for the reply.
www.rjprmcllc.com


----------



## XRinger

That could be a problem if you don't have a wall-wart unit..


I've noticed there are USB connectors on some video gear these days.

My cable box has a USB on the front panel..

If it has +5volts on it, it might be good for charging up a GPS or Ipod shuffle.










If that won't work for you, you can buy a powered USB HUB unit

for about $10 that comes with a wall-wart.

You could plug in your Ipod & a couple of GPS units..










Cheers,

Rich


----------



## Carolynw

I bought a Garmin C340 Street Pilot and charged it on my computer through the USB cable. I plugged the cigarette lighter plug into the windshield mount, clipped my Garmin in, and thought everything was fine...WRONG! The unit died on a trip to a large city when I was halfway back to my hotel late one night...it gave me a warning blip, and then just died. I pulled off the freeway, fiddled with it, but it was dead and no amount of fiddling could revive it. Since I tended to depend on the unit to tell me every turn to make, I had paid no attention to where I even was...so it took some driving and trying to figure out which way I was heading to find my way back to my motel.


I plugged the unit in to my computer at the hotel with the USB plug, and it charged fine overnight. The battery had just died and apparently the cable in the car wasn't recharging as I had thought. I found that the 2 amp fuse in the end of the plug had blown. I bought a new fuse. It blew the first time I plugged it in. It's either a design flaw in the cable by Garmin, or too weak of fuses. I was hesitant to put a bigger fuse in, so my solution was to buy a cable from Radio Shack which adapts the cigarette lighter power to USB and plug it into the side of the Garmin unit where I charge it with the computer...and I haven't had any trouble with it for over 6 months.


My sister used her Garmin C340 yesterday for the first time. The battery died in 4 hours even though she was plugged in to her car with the original auto adapter cable. I knew what the problem was due to my experience and bought her a USB car/adapter cable which charged the unit right up. However, a word of caution here...some automobiles' cigarette lighters or power points are only active if your car is turned on...which won't allow you to charge the Garmin overnight. It will, however, allow you to keep it charged while driving.


----------

